# in transit in Greek



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

How do you say "in transit" in Greek ?

The letter is still in transit.

H επιστολή βρίσκεται ακόμα στο δρόμο ;

Τhe pupil has still not come from school. He is still on the way.

O μαθητής δε γύρισε ακόμα από το σχολείο. Βρίσκεται ακόμα στο δρόμο ;

Μany thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sotos

Englishisgreat said:


> Τhe pupil has still not come from school. He is still on the way.
> 
> O μαθητής δε γύρισε ακόμα από το σχολείο. Βρίσκεται ακόμα στο δρόμο ;


Yes.
I don't understand what is the letter in transit.  In the hands of the post service?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hi sotos,

For example if a letter was sent from Germany to  Greece and you ask me after two days as the letter has not arrived: Where is the letter and I reply: The letter has not come as it is still in transit or on the way.


----------



## Perseas

Με τον ελληνικό όρο *διαμετακόμιση* αποδίδεται ο διεθνής όρος *τράνζιτ* ή _τρανζίτ_ (transit).
Διαμετακόμιση - Βικιπαίδεια | Wikipedia.gr


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Perseas,

Thanks for the link. You can say say for goods which were shipped: Τα επορεύματα βίσκονται υπό διαμετακόμιση. Βut can you also use this term when you are talking of a letter ? Το γράμμα/η επιστολή βρίσκεται υπό διαμετακόμιση or do you say rather; Το γράμμα / η επιστολή βρίσκεται στο δρόμο ?


----------



## sotos

Διαμετακόμιση would be far too official for a letter. The usual is καθ' οδόν (on the way).


----------



## Perseas

Also, in colloquial language you can say "βρίσκεται στο δρόμο" either for goods or for a letter.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello sotos and Perseas,

Many thanks for your feedback.


----------

